# Non Alcoholic Apple Cider



## peppo (8/3/10)

hey guys, was just wondering if anyone had any reciepes and techniques they would like to share with me
cheers


----------



## bum (8/3/10)

I like apple juice.


----------



## InCider (8/3/10)

Why? Might as well keg19l of apple juice!


----------



## peppo (8/3/10)

i dont have a keg! i want to make something like the cascade apple isle stuff


----------



## bum (8/3/10)

I guess you could make an alcoholic cider and heat it up til you drive off the alcohol? Someone else might be able to give you the relevant temperature for this (I've never seen a reason to file that one away for some reason?).

As already intimated, I'm not sure why you'd go to the trouble, however.


----------



## Wolfy (8/3/10)

peppo said:


> i dont have a keg! i want to make something like the cascade apple isle stuff


Those products are simply carbonated apple juice, if you don't have a keg, a Soda Stream would do the same job at a cheaper price, you may be able to try a DIY approach, but I'm not familiar with any.
The only other way you're going to get the carbonation you want is by fermenting, which will then give you alcohol as a byproduct.


----------



## bum (8/3/10)

If you carbonate apple juice in a sodastream it will explode from the top of the bottle as soon as you take it off the machine. Not recommended.

Soda stream does make an apple flavouring - but it is disgusting. As is Appletise (which is carbonated apple juice).


----------



## jetfoley (9/3/10)

You wont be able to... not without a keg, or maybe the soda stream thingy (Bum said it'd make a huge mess and I think it prolly will, but its worth trying, just do it outside in your speedos)

There is too much sugar in Apple juice to add any yeast, it will ferment alot. If you can find a "light" apple flavoured cordial that isn't absolutely gross you could use that with just a teaspoon of sugar in each bottle for secondary fermentation.

Jet


----------



## Pete2501 (9/3/10)

bum said:


> I like apple juice.



It's like you say what I'm thinking. 

It was covered in another post but as someone has already pointed out alcohol has a lower boiling point. The problem is you'll change the taste while you're boiling. The way this is done without killing your drink is boiling it in a vacuum. 

Here's the thread I was thinking of. Good luck with your bubbly apple juice.


----------

